# Kansas Smallies



## bluebasser86 (Sep 16, 2013)

Just got into tossing the bigger baits this year. We were tearing some smallmouth up on the normal stuff so I decided to play with a 5" Bull Shad a little bit. One of my first casts it got crashed by this thick 18 incher.



Little ways down the bank a pack of big smallies started chasing shad onto the bank. Fired my bait into the middle of them and hooked up immediately with this 20" 4 pound smallmouth.



Can't wait for the weather to cool down so it's actually decent weather to toss the big baits!


----------



## fish devil (Sep 16, 2013)

:twisted: Success!!!!!! =D> Good looking fish!!!


----------



## freetofish (Sep 17, 2013)

What lake are you fishing? I want to go there where ever it is.


----------



## bluebasser86 (Sep 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329664#p329664 said:


> freetofish » Yesterday, 20:58[/url]"]What lake are you fishing? I want to go there where ever it is.




Melvern Lake


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice catch =D>


----------

